# Clean Hospital



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

I need a number of a clean hospital. Near by to nasr city. 

Thanks


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Fatima said:


> I need a number of a clean hospital. Near by to nasr city.
> 
> Thanks


Nasr City Hospital, Nasr City, Cairo, Egypt | Hospitals & Medical Centers | Yellow.com.eg | 39 Youssef Abbas St.

Nasr City Hospital :crutch:
39 Youssef Abbas St.
Nasr City, Cairo
Tel: 02-22611011 

02-22611011 
02-22611018 
02-22611018 
02-22611028 
02-22611028 
02-22611054 
02-22611054 

It's Egypt, when you say clean compared to what I dread the day I go in hospital I probably come out wrapped in a linen sheet with an arrow pointing to Mecca :rip:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Nasr City Hospital, Nasr City, Cairo, Egypt | Hospitals & Medical Centers | Yellow.com.eg | 39 Youssef Abbas St.
> 
> Nasr City Hospital :crutch:
> 39 Youssef Abbas St.
> ...




mmm Horus now how can you reply to this? you have never been to it nor have I and that is why I didn't reply... I have no idea if it is clean or not


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> mmm Horus now how can you reply to this? you have never been to it nor have I and that is why I didn't reply... I have no idea if it is clean or not


I have no idea if it is clean  but I can say that I am sourcing some SUSSI (single use stainless steel surgical instrument kits) barrels and a selection of 18/23 and 25g needles before I come to Egypt just in case I need some minor surgery or need the dentist.

Cross contamination is hard enough to control in a clinical setting in the UK I dread to think about Egypt....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You can always say you want to watch your needle being taken out of the package.
I have never had any problem with needles not being "new" 
I find it strange that doctors/ nurses/technicians here handle needles etc without gloves although I did go to a dentist who used them but I saw the nurse just putting the gloves back onto the stand to be used again.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Fatima,
The best of the hospitals close to Nasr City, IMO would be Cleopatra Hospital.
?????? ?????????
It is the only one we use for our family, we even had our twin boys tonsils removed at Cleopatra. (have been in over 6 other hospitals in area and Cleopatra is the best)
A number of Egypt's leading doctors run day clinic's and operate at Cleopatra.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You can always say you want to watch your needle being taken out of the package.
> I have never had any problem with needles not being "new"
> I find it strange that doctors/ nurses/technicians here handle needles etc without gloves although I did go to a dentist who used them but I saw the nurse just putting the gloves back onto the stand to be used again.


I am very scared as Egypt has the highest rate HCV infections due to cross contamination 

My jabs will be complete in April (6 month course, 3 jabs) however it is very worrying..1 in 10 Egyptians apparently are carriers of Hep C as well that's why I am cautious if I meet a new woman out there as well it can be transmitted through saliva 

“Nearly 7 out of every 1,000 Egyptians acquire HCV infections every year, suggesting intense ongoing transmission. This is the highest level of HCV transmission ever recorded at a national level for a blood borne infectious disease transmitted parenterally, that is, by use of non-sterile medical instruments,” said Dr. F. DeWolfe Miller, lead author of this study and professor of epidemiology at the Department of Tropical Medicine and Medical Microbiology and Pharmacology at the University of Hawaii.

Hepatitis C Trust | August | Highest Rates of Hepatitis C Virus Transmission Found in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> I am very scared as Egypt has the highest rate HCV infections due to cross contamination
> 
> My jabs will be complete in April (6 month course, 3 jabs) however it is very worrying..1 in 10 Egyptians apparently are carriers of Hep C as well that's why I am cautious if I meet a new woman out there as well it can be transmitted through saliva
> 
> ...




A doctor friend of mine told me that the mass injection programme against bilharziasis caused more illness than it helped prevent as they reused needles until they were blunt hence one of the reasons hep C is so high here, sadly I know a women who has died because she contact hep C through this programme,


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Horus said:


> I have no idea if it is clean  but I can say that I am sourcing some SUSSI (single use stainless steel surgical instrument kits) barrels and a selection of 18/23 and 25g needles before I come to Egypt just in case I need some minor surgery or need the dentist.
> 
> Cross contamination is hard enough to control in a clinical setting in the UK I dread to think about Egypt....


Needles can be bought at any pharmacy.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess I got lucky'ish here! I had an operation(gall bladder!) in 2006 and the doctor I had was fantasic and the hospital too. But that was after seeing 4 other doctors before hand who had no clue! I went to the British embassy in the end for a listing. They do a list of doctors etc that they recommend! Stuck to that way since. 

I also had a baby this year here in Alexandria. And even though my consultant was a good doctor and I had a good pregnancy and birth etc. The administration at the hospital was a joke! They did not have enough 'baby beds' in order for my son to be in my room. I didn't see him for his first 10 hours! And this was with the room being 'pre-booked'. So they knew I was on my way!! lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had several operations here and I can't complain about them, however after my hysterectomy the surgeon refused me pain killers saying he didn't believe in them plus he told hashish was the best painkiller available in Egypt, he then told me I could go out and enjoy myself now.... I don't know if he was insinuating that I could sleep around as I could no longer become pregnant.
To be honest I am not very keen on the nursing staff in the hospital .. they never look that clean to me nor do they seem to have any basic hygiene knowledge.
I had a member of staff in hospital and the nurse gave a pessary every four hours without ever wearing gloves or washing her hand.

And on the other hand... as I said in another post I was at an A&E department the other week and the set up was first class, plus the staff looked spotless...


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Omg.. no pain relief after that op must off been awful. Maybe he was a hash dealer on the side or something! 

The hospital where I had my gall bladder out the nursing was good. Clean. However where I had the baby the nurses had a bit of an attitude/rude. It's laughable that you have to 'book' in advance to have a baby in this country as in know the exact date etc. I think this is why so many get pushed into having c/section(plus they make more money). As the hospital have different level rooms that vary in prices. Like a hotel, en-suite/non-ensuite etc up to like a flat type. So the cost goes upwards according to the room.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not going to relive my birthing experience of Egypt, but I can safely say if I have another baby here then I will be doing it at home and try to find myself a British midwife. My pregnancy & labour were all very easy and normal, my troubles started when I reached the hospital and they wouldn't let me do what I felt comfortable doing and physically tied me to a bed in theatre against my wishes and put me under general anaesthetic. I left the hospital 8 hours after arriving, although that was fine by me as I hated it there. 

And when the nurse took the drip out of my hand before leaving, she ripped it out in such a rough way, she literally tore at it, I'm sure she opened the wound more than necessary and caused bruising (although as I had already ripped it out my hand twice during labour there's a possibility I contributed to that bruising!). She also covered it with cotton wool and what looked more like sellotape than anything medical. And when I removed it the next day the cotton wool just stuck to the scab and made it bleed again. And the doctor gave me medications to take that clearly stated "not suitable for breastfeeding".


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

*Try Germany*



Fatima said:


> I need a number of a clean hospital. Near by to nasr city.
> 
> Thanks


Germany probably- thats where the great leader went earlier this year when he needed an operation


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> Germany probably- thats where the great leader went earlier this year when he needed an operation




Lol Well said... it does say alot when even the leader of your country goes elsewhere for treatment, but there may be a more sinister reason would you want to be the doctor here that was treating him in the event it didn't work?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Sam said:


> I'm not going to relive my birthing experience of Egypt, but I can safely say if I have another baby here then I will be doing it at home and try to find myself a British midwife. My pregnancy & labour were all very easy and normal, my troubles started when I reached the hospital and they wouldn't let me do what I felt comfortable doing and physically tied me to a bed in theatre against my wishes and put me under general anaesthetic. I left the hospital 8 hours after arriving, although that was fine by me as I hated it there. .


I had same to be honest if I was doing it again I'd go home. I just couldn't go home. And I will say my experience wasn't totally different. The actual birth the final part I do not have any memory off it. So I think they knocked me out then brought me round just as they sent me to my room. Then it took them 10 hours to bring me my son I could not move. I didn't even have a c/sect. As for breastfeeding that failed big time, I could not find the support from anyone! The aftercare really lacks here. Where in UK we of seen a midwife for the first 10 days and then the health visitor. But for the main pregnancy all was good. Right up until the final part of the birth then it all failed. But end of day I am so greatfull naturally in having a healthy child! Which is the main thing in the end.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

30 years ago Egypt brought in nurses from the U.k to train local girls to nurse and to get hygiene standards up to scratch and this worked whilst the expat nurses were being employed in great numbers and were able to supervise what was going on. 
There is no status in being a nurse here.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Sam said:


> troubles started when I reached the hospital and they wouldn't let me do what I felt comfortable doing and physically tied me to a bed in theatre against my wishes and put me under general anaesthetic. ".


This is awful. I am sorry.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I will say on the positive side here though you do seem to see the same doctor from start to finish. If you find a good one that is!

My gall bladder doctor I had from diagnosis right through to follow up check ups. He was even the surgeon. From being told I had massive stones to the operation was just a week. In that week anytime I had a attacking pain I was able to just phone him to go get morphine. In this I was impressed. Now had I gone home I of had to endure the flight, find somewhere to stay, seen a GP, then sent for scans, then await an appointment for a consultant and then a date for the operation. It of became very time consuming and a lot of money spent on renting etc! 

So far as general doctors go here in Alexandria I do know one I can recommend who will ensure 100% in everything. I gone to the same one now for 5 years with everything from bad chest infections and more and always got a fast result and recovery. He is not cheap but with the quality he is and so on he works out cheaper than 'doctor hopping' as well as saving a lot of hassle and time! 

On the other side of the coin I can not find a good Pediatric for my son! (One that don't see me as a walking cha-ching cash register)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

True story

A friend of mine went for a smear test and of course stirrups are used here.

Well of course she was laying there with her head tilted to the side and her eyes closed when you could suddenly feel a draught and as she opened her eyes the doctor was blowing on her and said 
Ohh I have never seen a clitoris this big 

I also took a girl to a doctor because of her headaches and he wanted to examine her breasts luckily I was with her and told him to sod off her breasts have nothing to do with her headaches.

I have to say any examination I have had has been done very professionally but I have heard some horror stories.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

By the sound then all the bad stories relate mainly to women's health. I went to a Gyn a few years ago with a small problem who had to ask my husband if I was 'happy' in the private areas of our lives.. I only went to find out if I had a hormone imbalance. So other than my pregnancy I refused to go see a Gyn since! I'll just book myself in for a MOT when I'm back in the UK instead lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> I will say on the positive side here though you do seem to see the same doctor from start to finish. If you find a good one that is!
> 
> My gall bladder doctor I had from diagnosis right through to follow up check ups. He was even the surgeon. From being told I had massive stones to the operation was just a week. In that week anytime I had a attacking pain I was able to just phone him to go get morphine. In this I was impressed. Now had I gone home I of had to endure the flight, find somewhere to stay, seen a GP, then sent for scans, then await an appointment for a consultant and then a date for the operation. It of became very time consuming and a lot of money spent on renting etc!
> 
> ...




Yes but if you pay in the UK you get all that and more....


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but if you pay in the UK you get all that and more....


Na I didn't mean going private in UK. I meant I of had to find somewhere to stay for the duration of waiting to have the operation and the appointments. Plus the recovery before I could fly back. I don't have a lot of family left in the UK. When I took the decision to move out here I sold up and brought a property here.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> True story
> 
> A friend of mine went for a smear test and of course stirrups are used here.
> 
> ...



There was a few "scandals" of that kind in here in the past few years, mainly involving dentists though........

A pharmacist friend of mine told me that in every area in Egypt you will find a couple/few "famous" docs that prescribe only pain killers, the pain killers would make you feel much better regardless of what kinda illness you got, so they become well known! But I suppose that anyone that can read would be able to tell if the medication prescribed is a pain killer or not!

My opinion is still the same though, the medical care in here is excellent considering the doctors (Apart from the pervy ones or the "pain killer" ones of course!) It's below zero considering the nursing though! May be they should hire more Brits 

And the stories about giving birth that I read in here and hear about in real life!! More reasons to be grateful for being a guy!! Sorry ladies!


----------

